
Show HN: Meet Baasic – More Than a Back End - rsekulic1
http://www.baasic.com/
======
rco8786
Seems interesting. Biggest question that popped up immediately is what happens
when my app inevitably outgrows Baaasic's functionality?

------
rsekulic1
Baasic is a completely modular, pluggable, scalable, secure and technology-
agnostic service for the rapid development of the web and mobile apps.

